# Dog suddenly growling at owner



## silja96 (Nov 6, 2020)

I have a 5 year old female GSD. 
She has always been "skeptical" of strangers and barks when people she doesn't know get close to her, clearly because she is scared. But aggression has never been a problem with people she knows and we have been able to pet her, hug her and play with her without any problems. 
Around 5-6 days ago she suddenly started doing a growling sound when we pet her. And she growls the most at me which is weird since I am the one who walk her, play with her, feed her and spend by far the most time with her. She growled at my dad and also started shaking yesterday..
The growl is low pitch and she breaths in and then growls.

I am very anxious about this.. I've read that she could be in pain but she does not seem to, she runs a lot and likes fetching the ball etc. and the fact that she growls the most at me tells me that there is something else going on?

I am not prepared to have an aggressive dog at our home because my parents have young grandkids so that's just not an option. But we really love our dog and I am hoping that there is something we can do. any advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

A 5 year old dog that hasn't exhibited this behavior before and all of a sudden is growling at the owner is likely not a behavior thing or a bad nerves case. I would get a full medical check out. The shaking is interesting. It could be a number of things and the internet diagnosis can get scary. I don't think you have an aggressive dog. You likely have a sick dog. Animals are very good at hiding their ailments. It's a survival thing. Best to see a vet.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Get her to the vet


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

GSD hide pain really really really well. Get thee to a vet.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Has she had a recent Rabies vaccination?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

She is young for it, but I have had 2 dogs shake during intermittent internal bleeding due to hemangio. Absolutely go to the vet. It is very painful.


----------



## hirakawa199006 (Feb 9, 2020)

visit your vet asap. Mine shaked one time and went to vet. Was a bad stomach day so.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

What did the Vet find?


----------



## GSD#6 (Nov 28, 2020)

silja96 said:


> I have a 5 year old female GSD.
> She has always been "skeptical" of strangers and barks when people she doesn't know get close to her, clearly because she is scared. But aggression has never been a problem with people she knows and we have been able to pet her, hug her and play with her without any problems.
> Around 5-6 days ago she suddenly started doing a growling sound when we pet her. And she growls the most at me which is weird since I am the one who walk her, play with her, feed her and spend by far the most time with her. She growled at my dad and also started shaking yesterday..
> The growl is low pitch and she breaths in and then growls.
> ...


Vet asap. I have a female that has not been spayed. She growled at me for the first time in 6 years. She was having a false pregnancy... nesting up with toys. She's out of it now and fine. But outside of that... yea, pain and asking for help.. vet please.


----------

